# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Глобальный проект

## alexusiv

Есть задача установить следующие программы Microsoft Office Communications Server 2007 R2, TMG 2010, Exchenge 2010, WSUS, SharePoint service, Microsoft Dynamics CRM ну конечно же все на Microsoft Windows Server 2008. В наличии есть две четырех ядерные машинки с 6Гб оперативки каждая. как все это раскидать?

Сейчас структура следующая: подложка Hyper -V server 2008, и две виртуальные машинки Microsoft Windows Server 2008 на одной AD, на другой Exchenge 2010, SharePoint service

----------

